# Chinese Archery?



## MaartenSFS (Apr 20, 2007)

Does anyone know where one can study archery in China (Any province)? I KNOW that they have it in Xinjiang, Xizang (Tibet), Qinghai, Inner Mongolia, Gansu, and possibly other places... And I know that they have Olympic Archery in the major cities... But I cannot pin-point the exact locations of where I can go to study this sort of thing. As far as I have been able to tell, this art is alive and well in the areas mentioned above (Unlike stick fighting =S ), but where can I go to study it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 20, 2007)

One of the last traditional Chinese bow makers lives and works in Beijing and I know they teach archery there but I am not sure who you would need to contact or if they even teach non-chinese. 

If I can find the bow makers name I will send it to you but I am not sure how you would actually locate him, even by name, Beijing is huge and as you know there are no phone books. 

XS


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 20, 2007)

This is the guy I was talking about

Yang Fuxi
http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2007-02/02/content_800009.htm


----------



## MaartenSFS (Apr 24, 2007)

I followed up on that and called different people only to find that he has gone commercial and no longer has time for real people. Sad indeed...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 25, 2007)

Very sad, since he sounded genuinely concerned about the death of his skill and or art


----------



## MingTheMerciless (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi , I am from Hong Kong , and I study Chinese Archery under Stephen Selby . Chinese Archery are still similar to Korean , Mongol , Russian , Magyar , Hunnish and Avars


----------

